# Jacking in the Middle of the Pinch Welds



## hifiguy99 (Nov 24, 2016)

Hello all,

After doing some research on here, I couldn't come up with a conclusion as to whether or not it is safe to jack the car between the two jacking points on the pinch weld. I am trying to put all four jack stands in the jack points to lift my 15 LT RS.

I tried going a few inches off the jacking point and the weld seems to bend after jacking it up, leaving me with not enough clearance to put a stand on the jack point (I have a small floor jack). I was thinking of saw-milling a hockey puck and putting that on top of my jack, it should evenly disperse the pressure applied on the pinch weld and give me enough clearance to put the stands in, but I am unsure as to what might happen if I were to do this in the middle of the pinch weld.

Of course, if you know of any other jacking points that have worked for you, please post ahead and with pictures if possible.

Thanks!


----------



## Drmilr (Mar 28, 2016)

I have always jacked a few inches behind front jack point on pinch weld. Just enough so the jack stand will sit in notch. This will jack up whole side of car and you can place rear jack stand under rear notch. I picked up a pinch weld block off amazon for around 7 or 8 bucks and there is no damage to metal. Essentially a hockey puck but taller with the slot.


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

I don't recommend using the pinch rails at all to jack the car up, especially if living in a state that gets winters and salted roads. I jack up front on the unibody and then in the rear at the trailing arm mount. The pinch rails get too rotted after a few years that you are liable to do damage or create an unsafe lifting condition.


----------

